# Τι θα πρέπει να ξέρετε για να βρείτε δουλειά στο Λονδίνο



## nickel (Jul 27, 2014)

Το παρακάτω σημείωμα δεν αφορά μεταφραστές που θέλουν να βρουν μεταφράσεις στην Αγγλία. Αφορά νέους (κυρίως) που θέλουν να βρουν άλλου είδους δουλειά στην Αγγλία, ιδίως στο Λονδίνο. Βρήκα το παρακάτω *σημείωμα στο protagon.gr*, το θεώρησα χρήσιμο και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ακόμα πιο χρήσιμο αν συμπληρωθεί με άλλες σχετικές πληροφορίες. Για τυχόν προσθήκες θα κοιτάξω και τα σχόλια των αναγνωστών όταν περάσει η μπογιά του άρθρου.


του Αλκιβιάδη
*Ψάχνοντας δουλειά στο Λονδίνο
*13+1 πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να ξέρετε

31 Οκτωβρίου 2013. Η τελευταία μου μέρα στη δουλειά. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα τα μάζεψα και ήρθα στο Λονδίνο. Χωρίς δουλειά. Σχεδόν 45 μέρες αργότερα, το τηλεφώνημα που περίμενα. Η πρώτη προσφορά. Υπάρχουν μερικά πράγματα που εύχομαι να ήξερα νωρίτερα όμως. Θα είχαν κάνει τη ζωή μου πιο εύκολη.

1. Ξέχνα την Ελλάδα. Πάρε το απόφαση και φύγε, αν θέλεις να φύγεις. Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να βρει κανείς δουλειά στο Λονδίνο ενώ δουλεύει στην Ελλάδα. Βάλε το στο πρόγραμμα. Ακόμα και να κλείσεις συνέντευξη, ένα μετ' επιστροφής ταξίδι κοστίζει άνω των 500 ευρώ. 

2. Δύο μήνες πριν φύγεις από την Ελλάδα, άρχισε να στέλνεις το βιογραφικό σου για να κυκλοφορεί. Ιστοσελίδες όπως το indeed.co.uk, το careerbuilder.co.uk και το efinancialcareers.co.uk (για τον χρηματοοικονομικό κλάδο) είναι εξαιρετικές για να στήσεις ένα βιογραφικό. Στο LinkedIn βάλε την επιγραφή "actively looking for a new role".

3. Το βιογραφικό σε bullets. Κανείς δεν το διαβάζει και οι διάφοροι recruiters κοιτάζουν μόνο λέξεις-κλειδιά. Οπότε κάνε το απλό, και βρες τις λέξεις-κλειδιά για το επάγγελμα σου. Βάλε αγγλική διεύθυνση (ενός φιλου αν έχεις) και αγγλικό κινητό. Αλλιώς κανείς δεν θα το δει. Στέλνε βιογραφικά μετά τις 10 και πριν τις 2. Βλέπουν ό,τι περάσει από μπροστά τους την ώρα που περνάει.

4. Cover Letter. Και όμως κάποιοι τα διαβάζουν. Εκεί θα πεις ποιος είσαι και ποιες είναι οι βασικές σου ικανότητες.

5. Recruiters. Εταιρεία που με απέρριψε 3 φορές, με είδε αμέσως μόλις με πρότεινε recruiter. Αλλά να θυμάσαι ότι είσαι το προϊόν και όχι ο πελάτης τους. Δεν θα διστάσουν να σε κοροϊδέψουν, και σπάνια θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο αν δεν έχεις περάσει μία συνέντευξη. Χρησιμοποίησέ τους, μην τους αφήσεις να σε χρησιμοποιήσουν.

6. Θα σε βάλουν να κάνεις τεστ (από αγγλικά και μαθηματικά, μέχρι case studies). Μη θιχτείς όποια και να είναι η ηλικία και η εμπειρία σου. Το κάνουν σε όλους.

7. Βγάλε National Insurance Number. Είναι κάτι σαν το ΑΜΚΑ. Απαραίτητο για περίθαλψη και για να σε πληρώσουν.

8. Σπίτι. Οκ. Έφτασες. Μερικά πράγματα που πρέπει να ξέρεις για τα σπίτια. Είναι ακριβά. Πολύ. Το λιγότερο 600 λίρες, ενώ για κάτι καλό, ξεπερνάς τις 1400. Και είναι και παλιά. Πληρώνεις επιπλέον δυνατούς δημοτικούς φόρους (council tax), ανάλογα με τον αριθμό των ατόμων που μένουν στο σπίτι. Υπολόγισε περίπου 30 λίρες φυσικό αέριο, 30 λίρες ρεύμα, 30 νερό, και 30 τηλέφωνο. Γράψου σε ένα real estate agency και άρχισε το ψάξιμο. Ο φίλος σου ο Τάκης θα σε βαρεθεί κάποια στιγμή. Πολλοί μοιράζονται σπίτια.

9. Τηλέφωνο. Σου λείπει η μαμά. Αν μόλις έφτασες, μπες σε ένα από τα πολλά μαγαζιά της "3" και πάρε είτε ένα φορητό ίντερνετ, είτε μια τηλεφωνική κάρτα για απεριόριστο ίντερνετ για ένα μήνα και κάποια λεπτά ομιλίας με 15 λίρες. Πολλές καφετέριες (Starbucks, Cafe Nero) έχουν δωρεάν ίντερνετ.

10. Τράπεζα. Στη Lloyds και την Halifax ανοίγουν λογαριασμούς χωρίς να έχεις δουλειά. Όλες όμως απαιτούν απόδειξη κατοικίας. Η κάρτα θα αργήσει λίγο, καθώς τα credit checks είναι χρονοβόρα.

11. Μετακίνηση. Αν είσαι αρκετά άτυχος και μένεις στη ζώνη 6, ένα μηνιαίο εισιτήριο κοστίζει 220 λίρες. Όσο κοντύτερα, τόσο το καλύτερο.

12. Η χώρα είναι πολυεθνική. Άσε τις θεωρίες, και τον ρατσισμό στην πόρτα. Και ποτέ, για όνομα του Θεού, μην προτάξεις τα δύο δάχτυλα (δείκτη και μεσαίο) σε Άγγλο. Θα φας ξυλο.

13. Πρόσεχε τους πωλητές. Μην εμπιστεύεσαι κανέναν. Θα πούν τα πάντα για να πουλήσουν αγαθά και υπηρεσίες. Ρώτα φίλους αν χρειάζεσαι κάτι, όχι μαγαζί.

13+1. Οι Έλληνες είμαστε η μοναδική φυλή που δεν αλληλοβοηθιέται. Αυτό είναι μειονέκτημα στην Αγγλία. Μη γίνεις από αυτούς. Χτίσε δίκτυο και μοιράσου εμπειρίες και πληροφορίες.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.anagnwstes&id=35567


Αναρωτιέμαι: πόσο αληθεύει η διαπίστωση «Οι Έλληνες είμαστε η μοναδική φυλή που δεν αλληλοβοηθιέται»;


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2014)

Τα προφανή λέει ο άνθρωπος, αλλά μερικά δεν τα καταλαβαίνω:
_Στέλνε βιογραφικά μετά τις 10 και πριν τις 2._
Το πρωί; Το βράδυ; Ώρα Γκρήνουιτς;
Επίσης, αν δεν το διαβάζει κανείς το βιογραφικό, τότε ας τολμήσει να στείλει βιογραφικό με ένα μικρό ορθογραφικό λαθάκι κάπου ανεπαίσθητα. Το ρισκάρει; Δε νομίζω. 

Τώρα, για το αν οι Έλληνες αλληλοβοηθιούνται: επειδή εγώ έχω ζήσει στο ΗΒ περισσότερα χρόνια απ'ό,τι στην Ελλάδα, και νομίζω ότι έχω δει τα πάντα, το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι στους Έλληνες αρέσει να παραπονιούνται ότι οι Έλληνες δεν αλληλοβοηθιούνται. 
Για να ξέρουμε για ποιο πράγμα μιλάμε, καλό θα ήταν να ορίσουμε τη βοήθεια. Γιατί νομίζω ότι εκεί ξεκινάει η παρεξήγηση. Κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι βοήθεια είναι το ρουσφέτι, αλλά χωρίς αντάλλαγμα. Δηλαδή δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι θα πρέπει να τους γνωρίσει ο άλλος, να δει τις ικανότητές τους και μετά να ρισκάρει να τους συστήσει για μια δουλειά ή ότι δεν πρόκειται να σε μπάσει στο σπίτι του κάποιος αν δεν του εμπνεύσεις εμπιστοσύνη. 
Επίσης πολλοί νομίζουν ότι οι Έλληνες που έχουν κάποια χρόνια εδώ έχουν πολλαπλάσιες δυνατότητες από αυτές που πραγματικά έχουν. Κάποιοι ίσως έχουν, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι εύκολο να τους γνωρίσεις και να τους πλησιάσεις. Άλλωστε αυτοί στα πολύ υψηλά αξιώματα το ξέρουν ότι όλοι είναι φίλοι τους γιατί κάτι θέλουν από αυτούς και φυλάγονται ανάλογα. 
Τέλος, υπάρχει μια κατηγορία Ελλήνων που δεν ξέρω πώς να τους χαρακτηρίσω με μια λέξη και να μην ακουστεί κακή (η λέξη λαϊκάντζες μου έρχεται στο νου). Είναι όλοι αυτοί που είναι πολύ έθνικ, κι όχι το καλό έθνικ. Αυτοί που είναι η προσωποποίηση κάθε κακού που έχει βγάλει η Ελλάδα. Που αντιμετωπίζουν τη διαμονή στο εξωτερικό σαν μαύρη και κακούργα ξενιτιά, που περνάνε την κουτοπονηριά για εξυπνάδα, που νομίζουν ότι ήρθαν εδώ για να κοροϊδέψουν τους κουτόφραγκους, που ζουν εδώ σα να είναι στην Ελλάδα, που γενικώς προσβάλλουν την αισθητική μας και σπάνε τα νεύρα μας κλπ κλπ κλπ. Ε, αυτούς όχι μόνο δεν τους βοηθάς, αλλάζεις πεζοδρόμιο όταν τους βλέπεις. Αλλά τελικά κι αυτούς τους βοηθάς άμα σε ρωτήσουν- συνήθως όμως από το ένα αυτί μπαίνουν κι από το άλλο βγαίνουν όσα τους λες.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2014)

Και συνεχίζω (το πιάσαμε αυτό το θέμα τώρα που θα λείπω, όμως). 
Είμαι σε ένα φεισμπουκικό γκρουπ που φτιάχτηκε για να λύνει απορίες νεοφερμένων. Ένα απάνθισμα της θεματολογίας του τελευταίου έτους:
α. «Πήγα στο κατάστημα Χ (καφενείο ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας, στο κέντρο του Λονδίνου) κι η υπάλληλος δεν ήξερε ελληνικά. Γιατί;» mg:
β. _Κανέναν Έλληνα κομμωτή ξέρουμε; Κανέναν Έλληνα πεντικιουρίστα; Κανέναν Έλληνα τσαγκάρη;_ (δικαιολογία όταν ρώτησα γιατί πρέπει να είναι Έλληνας: για να του πούμε πώς να μας κουρέψει. Δηλαδή να μην μπούμε στον κόπο να μάθουμε να λέμε "λάικ δίς" και να του δείχνουμε μια φωτογραφία)
γ. _Τί πάει να πει dress code; Γιατί δε με άφησαν να μπω; Αφού φόραγα πανάκριβο τζην και αθλητικά Πράντα, και άφησαν τον άλλο να μπει με το κουστούμι από το Μαρκς εντ Σπενσερ. _
δ. Κάποιος Έλληνας εργαζόμενος στο Σίτυ έγραψε δυο αράδες για το πώς ντυνόμαστε στις συνεντεύξεις στις τράπεζες (συντηρητικά, με μια λέξη). Και οι απαντήσεις που πήρε; Ούτε ένα ευχαριστώ βρε αδερφέ που μου είπες τι να προσέξω για να μην είμαι σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα. Αλλά κάμποσα "'ναι, σιγά μην ξέρουν να ντύνονται οι Άγγλοι", "δεν θα μας διδάξουν αυτοί πώς να ντυνόμαστε, εμείς θα τους διδάξουμε πώς θα ντύνονται" (σοβαρά ρε φίλε; Και περιμένεις με αυτά τα μυαλά να βρεις δουλειά; )
ε. Ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ ρε; 
Και χίλια δυο άλλα για να δοκιμάζεται σκληρά η υπομονή μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι: πόσο αληθεύει η διαπίστωση «Οι Έλληνες είμαστε η μοναδική φυλή που δεν αλληλοβοηθιέται»;



Από την φοιτητική μου εμπειρία, θα έλεγα ότι δεν αληθεύει καθόλου. Νομίζω η εξήγηση της SBE είναι πολύ καλή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2014)

Τώρα που είπες για φοιτητική εμπειρία:
Φίλος μου καθηγητής σε επαρχιακό πανεπιστήμιο που είχε κάμποσους Έλληνες φοιτητές, μου έλεγε ότι κάποιοι Έλληνες περίμεναν να τους περνάει στα μαθήματα επειδή ήταν πατριωτάκια. Φαντάζομαι όσοι δεν πήγαιναν καλά στις εξετάσεις θα παραπονιόντουσαν ότι οι Έλληνες δεν βοηθάνε ο ένας τον άλλον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2014)

Τώρα που το λες, ο πιο μισητός καθηγητής για τους Έλληνες του τμήματος ήταν ένας Έλληνας. Ένας απ' τους λόγους του μίσους ήταν σίγουρα ότι δεν πρόσφερε απλόχερα βοήθεια, συν ότι δεν τους μιλούσε ποτέ ελληνικά.


----------

